# Wheel bearing replacement or new wheel?



## kboykin (Sep 28, 2009)

My front wheel seems to need new bearings. I'm on Enduroforkseals website looking. Google as well. I'm not sure what I need!

The wheel/hub is likely 10+ years old. The wheel is true. 

It is a low end wheel/hub (mavic x138 shimano hb-mc12) so I am considering a front wheel replacement. I'm not interested in latest and greatest, I want strong and functional for a good price. (non-disc)

Is a bearing replacement feasible for less than the cost of a cheap/strong new wheel and hub? Out of principle I'd love to repair the existing wheel as it's otherwise in good condition. But if bearings will cost some 50+ bucks well, I'll just hang the wheel up.

Nashbar has the Mavic Crossland for $60. JensonUSA has some even cheaper front wheels, and more expensive front wheels, and wheelsets (no). The cheap ones seem too cheap (Dimension w/ Alex X2000 $35) and then it jumps to too expensive.

Background info - My bike was free, I'd like to keep my $$$ outlay to a minimum (I know this forum is not the right place for that state of mind! Small country's GDP is spent on bikes and parts here!). I'm a novice-intermediate rider. The trails I ride are interval ups and downs, single-track, lots of rocks and roots, some easy drops 1-2'. I think I ride fairly heavy on the bike, seem to have lost my touch I had 10 years ago. 195lb.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

kboykin said:


> My front wheel seems to need new bearings. I'm on Enduroforkseals website looking. Google as well. I'm not sure what I need!
> 
> The wheel/hub is likely 10+ years old. The wheel is true.
> 
> ...


That should be a cup and cone type bearing, with the right tools (cone wrenches), a few loose ball bearings and some grease (and elbow grease) shouldn't cost much at all. Here's how http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=105. If the bearing races are pitted then it might be time to consider a new wheel, or just use the old one til it won't work anymore...


----------



## kboykin (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank you much!

I'll have to check out the tool investment. I have plenty of other tools for car work but no specific bike tools.

I didn't notice anything while riding the bike - but was going over it and lifted the front to spin the front wheel and can feel the grinding in the hub. Still seems to roll ok in spite of this, but my mechanical empathy spiked so I'll have to fix it 

I'm starting to think that I'll buy a new wheel anyway, replace the bearings on this one also and keep it as a spare.

What would be a good strong cheap wheel?


----------



## 1996Marin (Sep 16, 2009)

I just finished repacking my rear hub, it's been MANY years since it's been serviced. Just got back into the sport, anyhow it was quite simple, it was my first time doing it too. Take your time, and buy some tools, it's very rewarding to do your own work, and you learn a lot from it.


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

you can repack pitted hubs.. they just run a little crunchy!

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1034199_-1_50000_20000_50005

60 bucks, reasonable quality, can purchase locally.


----------

